# Canon EF 600 f/4L IS II in the Wild



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 9, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9835"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9835" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9835"></a></div>
<strong>They’re out there


</strong>We’ve been told by a couple of places, that the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/754508-REG/Canon_5125B002_EF_600mm_f_4L_IS.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">new EF 600 f/4L IS II</a> is out there. Loaner copies of the lens have been sent to various manufacturers of accessories for measurement and that sort of thing. Multiple reports say they are fully functional production versions of the lens.</p>
<p>Lots of initial praise for the lens, especially how light it feels in comparison to the first IS version.</p>
<p>A very good sign indeed.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## bkorcel (May 9, 2012)

"Lots of initial praise for the lens, especially how light it feels in comparison to the first IS version."

Cool so maybe now I can actually carry it on my back instead of with my fork lift! ;D


----------



## Dianoda (May 9, 2012)

bkorcel said:


> "Lots of initial praise for the lens, especially how light it feels in comparison to the first IS version."
> 
> Cool so maybe now I can actually carry it on my back instead of with my fork lift! ;D



Who cares how light it is, I just want a chance to carry one


----------



## bkorcel (May 10, 2012)

dilbert said:


> Dianoda said:
> 
> 
> > bkorcel said:
> ...



They can just hire their golf caddie. Honestly, I'm not sure I want to carry around one of those 1) it's very heavy regardless 2) You will be an instant target for theives. At least my 300 will fit into a normal school backpack with a camera mounted on it. I dont think I could squeeze a 500 or 600 in there without it looking too obvious...though I bet the IQ will be just drop dead lethal...


----------

